# Our bucks first doelings 8 weeks old.



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Here are some pics of the doelings we had out of our buck. So they are my first kids that I was there for the breeding (well I owned the dam an sire when they bred) and waited the five months for them to get here. Took some pics the other day of em they are 8 weeks old now. Time sure flies.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Right on. Way to go, goat Mom.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

More!!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

good deal!!! THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

they are so cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree they are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...they are very pretty...and so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

So exciting! Congrats  They look nice! Very long.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! I would love to keep these girls but I need the money right now. So come mid Oct they will be sold. I would love for someone in 4-H to show them. We have been leash training them an they have been doing very well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

mmiller said:


> Thanks everyone!! I would love to keep these girls but I need the money right now. So come mid Oct they will be sold. I would love for someone in 4-H to show them. We have been leash training them an they have been doing very well.


Aww I hear ya, it's heartbreaking when you have to sell them  We had 12 kids born here last year and only kept 1. This year we only had 7 kids from 4 does, and keeping twin does.


----------

